# What are you spending your tax refund on?



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

My husband doesn't quite know it yet, but I plan on stocking up on fleece liners, pouchies, back up lights, a CSW, and tons of other stuff. :lol: I'm going to put some bling on Einstein's new cage!


So if you don't see me after a few weeks, you'll know my husband saw my credit card statement and is now a widower


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Furniture for our new place xD


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I think with my purchases, I'll be helping you fund that Christemo


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

A hedgehog! 
I'm hoping to hear back from the breeder soon, it's been almost two weeks since I heard from her last and she said she was expecting a litter soon.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

I plan to purchase a couple these http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Homes-for ... 750&sr=8-1 
and attach them so i have a huge cage w/ a sleeping area & separate play area & then I want to get two of larry's wheels one for each hedgie and maybe some liners oh they joys of being a hedige parent


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

ashh51191 said:


> I plan to purchase a couple these http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Homes-for ... 750&sr=8-1
> and attach them so i have a huge cage w/ a sleeping area & separate play area & then I want to get two of larry's wheels one for each hedgie and maybe some liners oh they joys of being a hedige parent


Oh wow! That looks really good! Hope to see some pictures when you get it all set up!


----------



## missy (Jan 24, 2012)

I wish we were getting one we owe 5-thousand and some odd dollars, GRRRRR.


----------



## Nicole753 (Dec 16, 2011)

Rent and groceries :lol: 

And perhaps some of it will go to Dexter's "New Cage" fund.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am definitely getting a ferret nation cage for Rammus. After that, I am not quite sure.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Hedgehog vet bills!! 
(...Money well spent!)


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

ashh51191 said:


> I plan to purchase a couple these http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Homes-for ... 750&sr=8-1
> and attach them so i have a huge cage w/ a sleeping area & separate play area & then I want to get two of larry's wheels one for each hedgie and maybe some liners oh they joys of being a hedige parent


I have this cage, and I love it! It's so lightweight and the canvas bottom is easy to clean.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mattress, couch, tv, and two Colombian red tail boa constrictors


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh yeah, and getting some additions to our salt water tank.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Oh yeah, and getting some additions to our salt water tank.


Nice


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I might be buying a CHE! I'm tired of dealing with this dang space heater and constantly worrying that it's staying at the right temp.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

jerseymike1126 said:


> Mattress, couch, tv, and two Colombian red tail boa constrictors


Jealous!! I was at another pet store (one different from where I work) and they had a couple of Colombian red tails. I took one out to hold her and she was SUCH a sweetheart, I wish I could've bought her.

I'm not really sure how much I'm getting back, but if I do get any back, it'll probably go either towards tuition or paying my dad back for money I owe him. So exciting! :roll: :lol:


----------

